# Fraternal greetings from Winnipeg, Manitoba



## chibuuson (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, Brethren

Fraternal greetings from Winnipeg, Manitoba. I am very happy to be part of this forum.

I am also a Charter Member of Freedom Lodge No 1461, Houston, TX. My Mother Lodge is Capitol City Lodge No 174, Quezon City, MW Grand Lodge of the Philippines. My Home Lodge here in Winnipeg is Fil-Can Cabletow Lodge No 189, of which I am the Secretary. I am also a Charter Member of Maynilad Lodge No 1521, Grand Lodge of /the District of Columbia and an Honorary Member of Morton Lodge No 352, Grand Lodge of Illinois.  I also serve as the SW of Castle Island Virtual Lodge No 190 here in Winnipeg, which meets via the Internet. I am a PM of Capitol Lodge No 136 and an Honorary Member of Ancient Landmark Lodge No 3 and Corinthian Lodge no 178.

Here in Manitoba, we have two (2) authorized Rituals. Most Lodges here use the Canadian or Emulation Work while a handful use the Ancient York (or Ecce Orienti) Ritual.

For the Masonic Year 2011/2012, I had the honor of serving the Grand Lodge of Manitoba as the Grand Master. I remain active in Lodge, Grand Lodge and in various Appendant and Concordant Bodies.

My wife, daughter and son continue to be very supportive of my Journey in Freemasonry. They are also active Members of some of the Bodies.
We all enjoy Freemasonry as a Way of Life.

Looking forward to learning more about our beloved Craft from all of you through this forum.

Warm fraternal regards (it is currently -10C or 14F right now here),

Chibu Uson


----------



## cog41 (Nov 24, 2012)

A most experienced Traveling Man indeed.

A hearty Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 24, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Custer148 (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome, we look forward to your participation.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to the group!


----------

